# Granular tissue?



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this? I received a 3rd degree tear during my last birth b/c of his emergency forceps extraction. I guess I 'overhealed' and now have extra tissue there. The DR has tried cauterizing it, but it didn't help to get rid of it and just hurt like heck. I just made an appt this morning for next week to get the extra tissue taken off. I still feel scared for some reason and unsure. Does anyone have any advice or anything I should know now before I go in?


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

Hope you are doing Ok. Just noticed your post. I had the same thing after my first. They don't me that it was my body just kind of overdoing it after a tear. My regular OB-gyn removed it the first time but it grew right back. I had to be put under for a full operation and repair. It was pretty bad-like healing all over again. I'll give you more detail if you want.

Even though I tore a bit with baby #2, I didn't have any tissue growth. Better stitching by my midwife I guess.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks, I did just read elsewhere it can grow back! Not real hip on that idea. I had a 2nd degree tear w/ AJ before my c/s and no problems, but this one has been causing issues. Does having it fixed pose any problems w/ future births? We plan on at least 2 more kids.


----------



## sabros (Nov 24, 2004)

I had a 4th degree tear and I had some granulation about 3 months postpartum while it was healing (it took a good long while to totally heal and close up). The doctor used a silver nitrate stick to try to remove it; I saw a little more "stretchiness" for the next few weeks to month or so, but it eventually stopped doing that. My doc said it's just like having a scab, only in that area of our body, we get granulation instead.

Healing vibes to you... it can be a long, slow process for that to mend.


----------



## Kajabada (Feb 26, 2005)

I had a 3rd degree episiotomy/tear with dd#1, and a 1st degree with dd#2. With both I had a small amount of granulation, and the silver nitrate worked for me both times.

I have a suggestion to promote healing: I learned a physical therapy technique at a course a few years ago taught by Elizabeth Noble (the founder of the women's health section of the APTA). You fill a condom with water and place it on the perineum, then use an ultrasound machine (the physical therapy kind - with gel on the ultrasound head) to direct energy into the healing area.

If there is a women's health physical therapist in your area, I bet she would be able to do this for you. I have more details on the protocol if needed.

Katherine


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

do other injuries turn into big keloid scars too? if so you may want to re-consider having a procedure because it will probably just become another enlarged scar. I would get a second and third opinion from another GYN and from a plastic surgeon-- because a plastic surgeon has had alot of experience in predicting and needing to have the surgery he does heal without scar.


----------

